# Can't use Scim to input Chinese in Firefox

## honghai

I use Scim to input Chinese, and so far it just can work with gvim. I can't call SCIM to work in FireFox with Ctrl + Space. As the desktop enviroment, I use xfce4.2.

Does anybody know this problem? Thanks in advance.

```

export LANG=en_US.UTF-8

#export LANG=en_GB.UTF-8

export LC_TYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"

export JAVA_HOME="/usr/local/jdk1.5.0"

export CLASSPATH=".:{CLASSPATH}"

export PATH="${JAVA_HOME}/bin:/usr/local/firefox/:${PATH}"

export XIM=scim

export XIM_PROGRAM=scim

export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"

export GTK_IM_MODULE=SCIM

```

----------

## yaneurabeya

Do you have gtk2 support enabled with Firefox? It seems like unless you do that scim won't support input fully.

----------

## honghai

First of all thank you very much

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> Do you have gtk2 support enabled with Firefox? It seems like unless you do that scim won't support input fully.

 

Do you mean I should add gtk in the make.conf file?

Actually I already added those flags. Below is the USE part from make.conf

```

USE="-kde -qt gtk gtk2 gnome cups php httpd java alsa dvd apache2 -arts pam mmx sse alsa cjk xml nls"

```

----------

## yaneurabeya

Interesting. Have you configured the scim gtk applet to show up somewhere on the screen by chance?

----------

## z_sfeng

No clue. 

Maybe try set LC_ALL=zh_CN.utf8 ?

----------

## honghai

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> Interesting. Have you configured the scim gtk applet to show up somewhere on the screen by chance?

 

Yes, I already can input Chinese in GVim with scim.  :Sad: 

----------

## yaneurabeya

That's weird... did you actually emerge firefox with the gtk/gtk2 flag or did you actually just add it after your last emerge of firefox? You need to make sure that gtk/gtk2 support is added in for firefox since that's what allows the scim input bar to come up.

In order to test my theory, run emerge --newuse -p world and see if gtk2 or gtk USE flags are green at all.

----------

